
New iPhone XS and XS Max users reporting bad WiFi and cell signal - smaili
https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/9idfu5/lets_talk_about_reception_on_the_xsxs_max/
======
DonaldPShimoda
One of the comments says:

> I don't understand why people are comparing bars. The X and XS do not
> connect to the same frequencies. The XS support some that the X doesn't.
> Depending on the frequency, having 1 bar may result in faster connectivity
> than 4 bars in another congested frequency. And yes, phones will often
> prefer connecting to cells with less signal but that are less congested than
> 5 bar cells with no capacity.

I don't know enough about things to know if that's right, but it seems
reasonable.

Anecdotally, I've had a XS Max since Friday and haven't noticed anything
different at all, but I also haven't been away from home much over the weekend
so I can't really weigh in. Still, I wouldn't be surprised if people were
jumping too conclusions, but I also wouldn't be totally surprised if Apple
goofed somehow (though that seems a little less likely).

------
skh
I’ve noticed that when I’m on my deck the XS WiFi signal is below 1 mbps while
my iPad Pro is at 80 mbps. When I’m closer to the router both devices get
roughly the same download speeds.

